
Complete and Practical Universal Instruction Selection [pdf] - ingve
https://www.sics.se/~rcas/publications/HjortCarlssonEa_TECS_2017.pdf
======
DannyBee
These types of constraint solving approaches have been done before. Despite
claims otherwise, it is not actually practical. The number of models solved
well in 100-200ms is basically zero. They seem to believe 10-20 seconds per
function is reasonable, and it's not. They probably otherwise take < 1 second
to compile (if not a small number of milliseconds).

It's already pretty well-known that you can get some significant gain from
optimal instruction scheduling and selection (and other things). The models
are even super nice to work with. So it would be awesome if it could be used.
But unfortunately even this paper does not make it practical to do even for
those who want it, as the class of users willing to spend days to compile
things is very small.

